# Two days of wind and rain



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Has reduced my haunt to this. I'm lucky nothing is really broken and I can get everything back up in a day but it sucks my display is down until the rain stops. This is something I will have to work on during the "off season", making my haunt more weather resistant if I want to keep it up the whole month of October.

Give me some tips on weatherizing my haunt.


----------



## BadOleRoss (Oct 7, 2006)

I am going through the same weather conditions here and have suffered little damage. One thing I do is use real wood on my windows. I use 1x6 dog eared fence boards andhang them off the J-channel and the top of the window. Very easy to do and does not harm the siding. There are photos in my bucket.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I feel your pain. We've had wind and rain for the past few days..last night the wind was so bad that 2 of my tombstones were lost. By lost I mean they snapped off their supports and flew down the street. Good thing my neighbors know where they belong and when I woke up this morning, they were back on my front porch. One survived unharmed and one was broken but I'm sure I can repair it with some clear liquid nails. The ground is so soft right now from all the rain that even the things anchored with rebar are coming up. We faced this problem last year too. I started setting up early to avoid the last minute rush and was hoping to start on the back yard maze this week. Oh well, it could have been worse I guess. As for your question about making things wind proof, I've found that rolls and rolls of fishing line work wonders!


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks for the replys and I guess I'm not along in my struggle with mother nature. I guess there's only so much you can do with a temp display, like most of our haunts are, to make it weather proff. Looks like it's going to be sunny today so maybe I can get out and fix everything. 

BOR, I like you board idea but I rent so can't attach anything to the house. The velcro worked well as far as it went but, just needs to be stronger in some way. What's funny is the "boards" didn't break but the glue on the velcro failed because of the rain. If I use this prop again I will glue them together as one complete unit so they can be take down quickly and easily when bad weather hits. I know this will be a pain in the @@@ to store but, I may just build new ones each year...they were cheep in the first place.

Trish, what do you mean by "rolls of fishing line" and how do you use it?


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Eyes... my boards held up well to date. I have only had 2 casualties and I pushed them back together and they held up for 2 more days. I think its becasue my windows are not totally boarded together. It gives the wind "holes" to move in and out of. But if the windows are totally boarded and the wind gets behind it it has to push through them to get out... does that make any sense?I dont know how to describe it...


----------

